# Refined Detail - Ultra rare BMW Z8 correction detail.



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

For the past week I have had the pleasure of detailing this ultra rare BMW Z8 for a very good client of mine.

The BMW Z8 was produced between 1999 - 2003 with a limited production run of 5,703. The Z8 was a production variation of a concept car, the Z07 which was designed to celebrate the 1956 - 59 '507' very few features had to be altered on the production car meaning many of the distinctive yet arguably retro design features are still present.

The car has an all aluminium body and a 4.9, 400bhp V8 from the E39 M5 giving it an impressive 0-60 of 4.7 seconds. The Z8 also uses innovative neon tubing for tail lights and indicators which are expected to last the lifetime of the vehicle.

The Z8 was regarded as an 'instant classic' and BMW promised to keep a 50 year stockpile of all parts in order to support the fleet. Due to the limited production run, all elements of the Z8 were constructed or finished by hand in Munich.

The car itself is a very clean example, with incredibly low mileage. It has been used as a showpiece at a few dealerships in the past too. Unfortunately it has been subjected to incorrect wash techniques in the past though which have taken their toll on the paintwork, and my client is now toying with the idea of entering it into concour's events in the near future so it was put through a bespoke paint correction detail in order to ready it for such events. Please note if it is to be entered, further work will still be required such as removing wheels, painting hubs / calipers etc etc.

Correction was carried out via Scholl Concepts S3 Gold, S17+ and S30 before being cleansed with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate and prepared / sealed with the Werkstat Acrylic kit (4 coats of Jet in all) which left the Titanium Silver paintwork really looking like liquid!




































































































The full detail is documented in this video, along with further finished shots (which unfortunately is disabled for mobile devices due to me being a bit naughty and utilising a track that a record company has staked claim on!)






Thanks for looking, as ever I can be followed on my day to day activities via Twitter and Facebook.

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

wow love these cars:argie:
thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice job on the Z8  May i ask what you used to dress the tires??

Faysal


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Delicious! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning Car love it!!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Obviously the owner likes his or her BMW's lol

Lovely car, and some nice shots of it


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

not much people can get a good video along with good music, Great detail!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice, feminine motor though!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy work mate :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you guys, an absolute pleasure to work on - a booking I've been looking forward to for a long time!



Faysal said:


> Nice job on the Z8  May i ask what you used to dress the tires??
> 
> Faysal


Thank you. Tyres are dressed with 2 coats of CarPro Perl cut 1:1 with water, applied over 24 hours and buffed :thumb:



Prism Detailing said:


> Obviously the owner likes his or her BMW's lol
> 
> Lovely car, and some nice shots of it


Thanks Robert, and indeed - BMW heaven! :argie:



chapppers11 said:


> Very nice, feminine motor though!


Personal opinion, but I love it tbh!


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

better than new  amazing work here again, would love to see some more video diarys like these!:thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

fantastic work there!!! really enjoyed watching the vid too.

Thanks for posting


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work rich on the car and vid :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Brilliant Rich. Really enjoyed the time lapse vid. Excellent glow created from such an awkward colour.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Great work, think that's the first time lapse vid i've watched in full.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Again, thank you guys, much appreciated.



kyle.bailey1 said:


> better than new  amazing work here again, would love to see some more video diarys like these!:thumb:


Thanks Kyle - there are a few more on my YouTube channel too if you haven't now already watched them! I tend to prefer to do these rather than a conventional write up tbh as there is a lot less faffing with the camera when working. That said, they do take a while to make / render / upload (about 7 hours on this one!)



Beau Technique said:


> Brilliant Rich. Really enjoyed the time lapse vid. Excellent glow created from such an awkward colour.


Thanks Scott :thumb: Certainly can be a tricky colour as you well know. A decent amount of burnishing via machine and a decent sealant choice helped with that though!



CJ1985 said:


> Great work, think that's the first time lapse vid i've watched in full.


Thank you - and apologies for it being quite a long video - quite tricky converting 20.6GB of video and photos from 32 hours work into anything shorter though tbh!


----------



## Stu_RD (May 1, 2011)

Fantastic job as ever Rich!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

mate that was epic thanks :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely!

Coincidently, I was watching the video ahving scrolled down and noticed the last photo had been cut to this on my screen;










Quite a good header for the website?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very cool car and great work!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers chaps!

JD - the website needs a bit of updating as it is (revised headers, update gallery and testimonials etc) and that was one of the photos I had in mind to use :lol: Great minds think alike!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Just sat and watched the whole video and its superb! Well done mate, thanks so much for sharing!

Is this a DW first?!


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

That's nice; I wouldn't drive it though, I'd just stick it in the garage and smile every time I saw it!

I bet when it starts, it makes a cracking sound?

Nice work by the way


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning! Just sat and watched the whole video and its superb! Well done mate, thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> Is this a DW first?!


 Thank you! Comments like this make all the hard work all that much more worth while! Got another BMW at the end of the month that I've got booked in for over a week which is concours prep, so hoping to do another time lapse video on that too :thumb:

Not sure the Z8 is a DW first unfortunately, swear I remember reading a write up on here from somebody abroad a couple of years back. Can near enough guarantee this is the lowest mileage example one though :lol:



Phat Pat said:


> That's nice; I wouldn't drive it though, I'd just stick it in the garage and smile every time I saw it!
> 
> I bet when it starts, it makes a cracking sound?
> 
> Nice work by the way


Thanks chap.

:lol: It's ok, this one doesn't go anywhere too often, but does sit looking pretty 

It does indeed - good old V8 rumble - although sounds a bit different to the E39 M5 as it has a different exhaust system etc. Was a bit tappety at the start of the week (as the opening clip of the video shows) but was fine after I left it running for a while and it had warmed up


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

As requested by many on my FB page etc, here is a new version with royalty free music so that it can be viewed on mobile devices:






:thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Cracking work nd enjoyed the video, indeed BMW heaven. Good job mad as usual! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## stephenbelcher (Jun 2, 2012)

Loving the zee. Great work.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my what a great job, a work of outstanding results.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice indeed


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Rich


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Any pics of the neon tail lamps lit up? Great write up, by the way!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for all your kind words guys, and indeed for all the views on YouTube - very much appreciated.

UncleOrlando - unfortunately not. I didn't have a need for any of the lights to be on so didn't get any photos of these I'm afraid!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That looks fantastic never seen one on the road before


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work. Liking the video.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Really well made video and a great detail!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, very special car indeed! :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Been a long time since I last saw one of these!

lovely job, and nice sharp finish Rich! :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great write up, enjoyed the Video


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, I really enjoyed the video and music. The gloss and wetness on that silver car was off the charts.

I'm off to youtube to check out more of your videos!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

thank you for all your kind words, appreciate you all taking the time to watch the video as I know it's not the shortest!

May well have another video for you all come the end of this month / early July too


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Really love the Z8, such a fantastic car!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Nick! Definitely. One of my all time favourites


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Stunning piece of machine :argie: and great work done :thumb:.,


----------

